# any tips with moguls?



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks, I am going to stay at it. I am fairly new and think this will help me in the trees with turning. I have just ridden enough now, to be a bit not bored but ready to try new terrain and lessen the time on the lift vs. riding...thanks for the insight....


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> I will look for a good spot to make that turn about 2 or 3 bumps ahead.


That is THE key to not only riding moguls, but snowboarding in general. Whether you do it intentionally or not, picking a line is how it all gets done. It's all about turning where the terrain tells you it wants you to turn...where you and the conditions become *one*, and riding becomes a Zen state...there is no mountain, there is no snow, there is no ice, there is no rider, there is only one, fluid, connected state of Being.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Have you been getting into MPD`s secret stash again? That sounded so "hippy".....:laugh:



Well, I *am* a socailist/anarchist!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

bend your knees, plan ahead and piss off the skiers with your speed, skill and style!


----------

